# Modifier for Incomplete colonoscopy



## missyah20 (Sep 11, 2008)

Ok, this has probably been addressed before, but I am hoping someone will help me out.  I am billing for the anesthesia portion.  The colonoscopy was started but discontinued due to "poor prep."  What modifier do I append to the anesthesia charge? Thanks!


----------



## mbort (Sep 11, 2008)

53 is for discontinued procedure (I dont do anesthesia billing but that would be the appropriate modifier for the surgeon)


----------



## amolson1325 (Sep 11, 2008)

I agree with mbort, -53 is the appropriate modifier. 

In my text under anesthesia coding -53 is used when the physician elects to terminate or discontinue a procedure, usually because of risk to the patients well-being. 

Hope this helps!


----------



## dmaec (Sep 11, 2008)

I was just at a workshop today and this very issue came up - we were informed that yes, modifier .53 could be used if the colonoscopy was not completed - however - you could also code a "lesser" code - for example - a sigmoidoscopy "if" at least that much of the procedure was completed.   I found that information very interesting! ... Of course documentation would have to support the procedure.  

so,...perhaps a little more research on the issue and report to see what would be the best way to code your scenario - modifier .53 vrs. sigmoidoscopy (or whatever).
_{that's my opinion on the posted matter}_


----------



## lrlewis29 (Sep 11, 2008)

I agree modifier 53 is correct


----------



## missyah20 (Sep 12, 2008)

Thanks All!  Modifier 53 is what I was thinking as well, but I wanted to get some other opinions.  I am aware of the coding to a sigmoidoscopy it they did go that far, but the modifier thing always seems to confuse me.


----------

